# The GBATemp Hunger Games Simulator - Round 6



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

*This round has ended.*
I will make a new one. Not today, but soon. (Not the gateway soon.)


Spoiler: Placements












So, welcome back to The GBATemp hunger games! Simulator! Yay!

If you have no idea of what I am talking about, well the hunger games simulator is when there are random events that
happen that you may die or live from. Your goal is to survive this randomly-generated round. Who will win?
Let's find out. :^)

You can nominate GBATemp users and fictional characters, that would help grow the number of players
this round.

If you want, you can look at the previous games so you have an idea of what this is.

Previous games:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-the-5-anual-gbatemp-hunger-games.436195/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-3rd-round.422485/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-round-2.421639/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-anime-edition-round-1.422502/

Last time, we had a poll saying which district will win, that will make a return.

You can also upload custom photos if you don't want your 'Temp avatar shown.

Also, just to let you know, the difficulty will be high. Good luck! :^)

Contestants:
TheKingy34
keven3477
Lucar
VinsCool
joyoshi
Dayfid
SomeGamer
Swiftloke
Davidosky99
Jackus
B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N
Voxel Studios
Supster131
Arecaidian Fox
Tomato Hentai
rileysrjay
ImCarlosGG
fikatr
Red9419
Ricken
mgrev
Skyshadow101
TrashyClassy
Darkyose
Members that was nominated, but did not respond:
luigoalma
ihaveamac
Snowdori
Zelock
Real_Redwolf
Edrian
GhostLatte
TheVinAnator​


----------



## Lucar (Aug 3, 2016)

@TheKingy34 I'm gonna get so much shit if I don't use this as my image: http://i.imgur.com/oYH4BcN.png

If you could change it I'd appreciate it so someone *cough cough*@Swiftloke*cough* won't bug me about it.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

Lucar said:


> @TheKingy34 I'm gonna get so much shit if I don't use this as my image: http://i.imgur.com/oYH4BcN.png
> 
> If you could change it I'd appreciate it so someone *cough cough*@Swiftloke*cough* won't bug me about it.


Fixed!


----------



## Lucar (Aug 3, 2016)

THANKSIES


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2016)

sure why not.


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes plz

I swear if I die first again I'm gonna kick a puppy


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 3, 2016)

Add me. :o

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 3, 2016)

This, again!? Sure, count me in!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Lucar said:


> @TheKingy34 I'm gonna get so much shit if I don't use this as my image: http://i.imgur.com/oYH4BcN.png
> 
> If you could change it I'd appreciate it so someone *cough cough*@Swiftloke*cough* won't bug me about it.


 (You didn't tag me properly btw)
Anyway, I'm in, and I nomin8 @Davidosky99, @luigoalma, @ihaveamac, and @Snowdori.
Edit: also, use the shiny Eevee found here as my pic.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> (You didn't tag me properly btw)
> Anyway, I'm in, and I nomin8 @Davidosky99, @luigoalma, @ihaveamac, and @Snowdori.
> Edit: also, use the shiny Eevee found here as my pic.


What is the purpose of this game?
What am I supposed to do?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> What is the purpose of this game?
> What am I supposed to do?


You can go and have a look at the previous rounds so you have a idea of what it is.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Also, use the shiny Eevee found here as my pic.


@TheKingy34


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> You can go and have a look at the previous rounds so you have a idea of what it is.


So, is this fully automatic?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> So, is this fully automatic?


yes.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> yes.


OK then, seems fun 
Interested then


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh ffs


Swiftloke said:


> *shiny Eevee*


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

I think I'll make an appearance this round!
I'm in!!


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

@Zelock Come join the fun! :^)


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> @Zelock Come join the fun! :^)


Put them on the same team! :^)


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Put them on the same team! :^)


Oh yes!
@TheKingy34 If she decides to join in, can me and Zelock be on the same team?


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Oh yes!
> @TheKingy34 If she decides to join in, can me and Zelock be on the same team?


Please do it @TheKingy34


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Oh yes!
> @TheKingy34 If she decides to join in, can me and Zelock be on the same team?





Swiftloke said:


> Please do it @TheKingy34


Sure.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

I nomin8
@Real_Redwolf, @Arecaidian Fox, @Edrian, @GhostLatte, @Ricken, and @TheVinAnator


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 3, 2016)

I nominate myself!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> @Zelock Come join the jamboree!



FTFY


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> FTFY


Please don't misquote me.
I get very *TRIGGERED.*


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Please do misquote me.
> I get very *happy.*


Ok.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Ok.


Fuck you.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I love you.



Not sure why'd you say that, but OK, sure.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Not sure why'd you say that, but OK, sure.


I hate you so much.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I h8 u g8ly.


yeah, he is such a buly.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> yeah, he is such a buly.


Go die in a fire.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Go to sleep.


But it is not night ;_;


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> But it is not night ;_;


Go to sleep forever.
Here.
I'll help you.
*gets out knives*


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Go die in a fire.


I think that went too far


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I think that went too close


I agree. Jackus is a buly.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm gonna have to decline, mostly due to my schedule being crazy all the time right now. I appreciate the nomination though, @Swiftloke


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I'm gonna have to decline, mostly due to my schedule being crazy all the time right now. I appreciate the nomination though, @Swiftloke


It's automated you know you don't have to do anything


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Also, I have a request: put another furry on my team.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> It's automated you know you don't have to do anything


Oh, well, then hell yes


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

HEY
Add me please


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Oh, well, then hell yes





Tomato Hentai said:


> HEY
> Add me please


Added.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 3, 2016)

Add me please.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> Add me please.


Added.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 3, 2016)

When are you planning on starting? I just wanna know 'cause timezones.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> When are you planning on starting? I just wanna know 'cause timezones.


When it is full, but when you are awake and it is full, I'd happily wait for you.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2016)

are you using any custom events?


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 3, 2016)

I nominate @mgrev


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 3, 2016)

Add me pls .


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> are you using any custom events?


Nope, I should though, I will do that and add them back.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Also, I have a request: put another furry on my team.





TheKingy34 said:


> Nope, I should though, I will do that and add them back.


Make an event pertaining to a sponsorship by Nintendo.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Make an event pertaining to a sponsorship by Nintendo.


And Doritos.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 3, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> And Doritos.


And mountain dew too.


----------



## fikatr (Aug 3, 2016)

Add me too m8




gatewait.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 3, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> And mountain dew too.


And Illuminatis.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 3, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> And Illuminatis.


Also, there should be an event or sponsor that has something to do with this:


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2016)

just please don't put sponsors that are weird. lewd I ok though.


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 3, 2016)

Am I too late.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

Red9419 said:


> Am I too late.


Nope, do you want to join?


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Nope, do you want to join?


Yep.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 3, 2016)

Be sure to spice it up with some PoGO-related accidents / fatal events!


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 3, 2016)

Red9419 said:


> Yep.


Hello there, district friend person


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 3, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Hello there, district friend person


Why hello there.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 4, 2016)

This looks fun. Maybe I could join next round. 

And to current contestants, May the odds be ever in your favor.

Edit: Maybe if I'm not too late to join this round though, maybe I could join?

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> This looks fun. Maybe I could join next round.
> 
> And to current contestants, May the odds be ever in your favor.
> 
> Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


you could join this round, it hasn't begun yet.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 4, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> you could join this round, it hasn't begun yet.


I would like to join then. 

Idc what district I am.

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Ricken (Aug 4, 2016)

*screams from 17 miles away* AAAAAAAMMMMM IIIIII LAAAAAATEEEEEEE?????
EDIT; Oh cool, I'm not and I got nominated.  Lessgo


Spoiler: The feels rn


----------



## mgrev (Aug 4, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> I nominate @mgrev


I'll join


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

kk, I'll go ahead and nominate @BurningDesire just to try and fill up the remaining slots quicker.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 4, 2016)

GET ME IN (if there is any reserved spots left)


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Alright, as @Zelock's place is still not taken, I'll make it unclaimed.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 4, 2016)

where am i ;-;


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> where am i ;-;


I'm just adding you to the list, I just updated the image.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

I suggest you test it first just to see if everything works well and at a good pace before you start, then just re-apply settings to re-start the game.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I suggest you test it first just to see if everything works well and at a good pace before you start, then just re-apply settings to re-start the game.


Yep, works well.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Yep, works well.



oh and please remove the 4 player suicide pact event. it is very annoying.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

Anyone else joining? We have 1 spot left and I'd like this to start soon™! ;o;


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Anyone else joining? We have 1 spot left and I'd like this to start soon™! ;o;


I bet no one is joining on purpose. ;_;


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 4, 2016)

I nominate @Salamencizer


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

I'll nominate @Darkyose; he might be interested in this.


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 4, 2016)

K, Im good


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> K, Im good


So you're joining?


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 4, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> So you're joining?


yes


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

My internet just doesn't want to work :^/


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 4, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> I nominate @Salamencizer


I'm in if I get to be in the same district as you :^)


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 4, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> I'm in if I get to be in the same district as you :^)


You're too late


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

And there we have it everyone!

The districts have been chosen.



Spoiler: Contestants



TheKingy34
keven3477
Lucar
VinsCool
joyoshi
Dayfid
SomeGamer
Swiftloke
Davidosky99
Jackus
B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N
Voxel Studios
Supster131
Arecaidian Fox
Tomato Hentai
rileysrjay
ImCarlosGG
fikatr
Red9419
Ricken
mgrev
Skyshadow101
TrashyClassy
Darkyose


If you don't see your name here, you are not in this round.
If you would like to leave, PM me.

So, we can start whenever you want.

Also, please leave some feedback of how I was in this round, I had a blast talking with you tempers!

~ TheKingy34​


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> My internet just doesn't want to work :^/


Fix dat internet boi! Let teh gaems begin! ;O;


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

I made a grammar mistake in the poll :/

Let's start!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: The Bloodbath


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes! I retrieved some sort of trident! 

I may be living under a rock, but... what's a Cornucopia?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Yes! I retrieved some sort of trident!
> 
> I may be living under a rock, but... what's a Cornucopia?








But let's get back into the Hunger Games!


Spoiler: Day 1



Early action!





Spoiler: Rip
















Spoiler: Night 1



A bit of a disappointment, really.









Spoiler: Day 2



Now this is what i call hunger games.





Spoiler: Rip
















Spoiler: Night 2



This is a good one.









Spoiler: Day 3



Another good one.






Spoiler: Rip
















Spoiler: Night 3



We're running out of contestants!









Spoiler: Day 4













Spoiler: Arena



:^(





Spoiler: Rip


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 4, 2016)

I spared someone?! What is this?!


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Spoiler: (Boring) Night 4


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

Sorry @VinsCool .


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Spoiler: The Feast



This one is very feasty... Get it? Awww ;_;




2 Tributes left!
it's @Voxel Studios VS @mgrev :^)


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

Fuck @mgrev


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jeez, after doing so good I just end up killing myself.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 4, 2016)

@Voxel Studios


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Jeez, after doing so good I just end up killing myself.



You needed Doritos; nobody gave you them and you couldn't handle this.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 4, 2016)

NOOOOO WHY VOXEL WHY
Also. @Lucar. You break someone's nose over a basket of bread, then you PICK FLOWERS AND HOLD HANDS. Wtf?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Who is going to win? Tag who you are voting for!
@Voxel Studios or @mgrev?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 4, 2016)

Damn squirrels


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Damn squirrels


ikr


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 4, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Who is going to win? Tag who you are voting for!
> @Voxel Studios or @mgrev?


@Voxel Studios !!
Let's go District 12!

Don't let my suicide be for nothing


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Who is going to win? Tag who you are voting for!
> @Voxel Studios or @mgrev?


@Voxel Studios Please, kill him and break his penis.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

60 seconds and I reveal the winner


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> @Voxel Studios Please, kill him and break his penis.


Oh gee, thanks...... .__.
Although... it'd be pointless breaking my penis because I'd already be dead.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

And the winner is...


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Oh gee, thanks...... .__.
> Although... it'd be pointless breaking my penis because I'd already be dead.


Lol, I want YOU to kill HIM and then kick his penis until you get bored.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

nah, another 60 seconds, I like giving you tension.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> nah, another 60 seconds, I like giving you tension.


.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> Lol, I want YOU to kill HIM and then kick his penis until you get bored.


Oh man; sorry about that confusion! 
In that case, I would be honoured to! *cracks knuckles*


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

And the winner is... (really.)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






congrats @Voxel Studios


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm such a little fucking sweat at this game, aren't I...


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I'm such a little fucking sweat at this game, aren't I...


That was a lil' bit gay, here in Spain we fight 1vs1 without T-shirt and punching ourselves, but that was good .


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> That was a lil' bit gay, here in Spain we fight 1vs1 without T-shirt and punching ourselves, but that was good .


Well us British tend to fight with bare knuckles until one of us gets knocked out.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Join us next time on The GBATemp Hunger Games Simulator - Round 7 GRAND DAD, should I be the host again?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Join us next time on The GBATemp Hunger Games Simulator - Round 7 GRAND DAD, should I be the host again?


Be the host again! You did great!!


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Well us British tend to fight with bare knuckles until one of us gets knocked out.



Yeah, fighting with knifes is as gay as playing Minecraft with 3 friends in the same house.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Be the host again! You did great!!


Sure.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Be the host again! You did great!!


Yeah, be the host again or RIOT.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow... I died by being stabbed with a tree branch... Anyways, if there's another round, count me in!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Sure.


Although I must ask: was my victory a fix? Or is it a completely randomized thing?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Although I must ask: was my victory a fix? Or is it a completely randomized thing?


Randomized.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Almost forgot:


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 4, 2016)

Count me in the next one. Use Eevee again.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Count me in the next one. Use Eevee again.


Got it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

Congrats to mgrev for the highest number of kills! 

Anyway, count me in again for round 7 too!


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 4, 2016)

Count me in for the next one.
Same name and avatar


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm up to be in Round 7 as well


----------



## Lucar (Aug 4, 2016)

Well, at least I survived kinda.


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 4, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Spoiler: Night 1
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of a disappointment, really.



@VinsCool My infection from Round 5 confirmed.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 4, 2016)

Add me on the next round.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 4, 2016)

LMAAAOOOOOOOO
I knew I'd be in the bottom three, but still


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> @VinsCool My infection from Round 5 confirmed.


Hehehehehe


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 4, 2016)

I would've responded if I wasn't asleep ><

Count me in the next one


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

Count with me again.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> Count with me again.


I'll go first, 1.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 4, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I'll go first, 1.


What do you mean?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> What do you mean?


You said 'Count with me.'
EDIT: There, I created a set of quotes to put on people's sig.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

It was 4 against 1, I couldnt break out from that, I'm never getting my psychopath streak again.

Wow, I would have never thought squirrels would be so brutal.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

I wanna be in the next round too o:


----------



## mgrev (Aug 4, 2016)

nooooOOOOOOOOO! I WANTED TO WIN ONCE FOR CHRISTS SAKE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOO

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also im in for the next round


----------



## Ricken (Aug 4, 2016)

Next round meh


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 5, 2016)

Is it OK if I host the next one?


----------



## 7Robins (Aug 5, 2016)

Aww I missed one. Whoever hosts the next one, can I reserve a spot?


----------



## Lia (Aug 5, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Alright, as @Zelock's place is still not taken, I'll make it unclaimed.


Am I too late? I'm on holiday rn, I didn't have time.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 5, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Am I too late? I'm on holiday rn, I didn't have time.


your too late, but you can get in the next round btw


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 5, 2016)

Next round plz


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 5, 2016)

So who will host thekingy or trashy classy


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 5, 2016)

I am up for next round so I can face plant into a mine again.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 5, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> So who will host thekingy or trashy classy


I will be hosting.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 5, 2016)

When is it starting?


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2016)

Count me in for the next round too!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 5, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> So who will host thekingy or trashy classy


You were a pretty good host, I wouldn't mind seeing you host more rounds


----------



## Kingy (Aug 5, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> When is it starting?


Soon™


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Most likely 2moro. :^)





















You all will be notified for the next round by PM. Don't worry! (Only if you are up for the next round.)


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2016)

Hopefully, I'm not gonna miss it this time. Don't quote me on that tho!


----------



## Kingy (Aug 5, 2016)

You all will be notified for the next round by PM. Don't worry! (Only if you are up for the next round.)

Also, 





Keeping a nice little list for you people asking :^)


----------



## 7Robins (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh yeah excite!


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 5, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> You all will be notified for the next round by PM. Don't worry! (Only if you are up for the next round.)
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


wait why am I not in the list.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 5, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> wait why am I not in the list.







:^)


----------



## Kingy (Aug 6, 2016)

Should I increase the size of players or nah? The people asking is already filling up over half of the spaces.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 6, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Should I increase the size of players or nah? The people asking is already filling up over half of the spaces.


Sure, why not?


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 6, 2016)

I want to participate in the next round too! 

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 18, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I nomin8
> @Real_Redwolf, @Arecaidian Fox, @Edrian, @GhostLatte, @Ricken, and @TheVinAnator



Sorry, I was too far into the Inactivity Zone to participate! ;0;


----------

